# hiking/backpacking during gun season



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I planned to backpack the Wildcat Hollow backpack trail in Wayne NF this weekend. I was curious with it being youth gun season do alot of people hunt this area? It's directly north of Burr Oak State Park. I really don't want to be dodging bullets all weekend.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would be cautious. If you go, wear orange, and make noise as you hike. If it is public hunting land, there will be people hunting. Just my opinion.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hunter orange is the color of the season. I advise anyone who uses public hunting land for hiking, etc. should wear hunter orange anytime after the leaves start to change.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> I advise anyone who uses public hunting land for hiking, etc. should wear hunter orange anytime after the leaves start to change.



Good advice....During gun season (especially on public land), it would be borderline suicidal to not wear hunter orange


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I would advise just changing your plans. I know you have a right to be out there as well as the hunters but; Ask yourself one question " Is my life worth making a point". I wanted to hunt small game the next few weekends, I will change my plans because of the youth deer season just to be safe. A shotgun slug will do allot more damage than some bird shot. If you decide to go as suggested wear all the orange you own !


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Definitely wear hunter orange, more than just a hat. Some of the hunters may thank you for kicking up some deer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fakebait said:


> I would advise just changing your plans. I know you have a right to be out there as well as the hunters but; Ask yourself one question " Is my life worth making a point". I wanted to hunt small game the next few weekends, I will change my plans because of the youth deer season just to be safe. A shotgun slug will do allot more damage than some bird shot. If you decide to go as suggested wear all the orange you own !


 It isn't worth the risk.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you don't look like the Great Pumpkin, you need more orange !!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I live a few miles from Wild cat, It normally doesnt get as much activity during Youth season. Wolf Creek on out the road gets more pressure


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd listen to these guys and change your plans....it just isn't worth the risk being uot in public hunting areas during any firearms seasons. There are plenty of places to hike and backpack that are not open to hunting....I would start looking at alternative locations.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lots and lots of orange... maybe even a bell to hang on your pack


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you are supposed to have a deer tag or the stub of a used deer tag to be out on public hunting land at that time. If your dressed in orange you can be considered driving deer for other people


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rivergetter, Even if a hunter has tagged out they can still assist in the hunt by moving through cover, as long as they are not carrying a hunting implement.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fakebait said:


> I would advise just changing your plans. !


this too would be my advise.


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! I did camp Friday but chose not to go out on the trails the next day. There were a lot more gun shots than I was expecting and decided to play it safe. I was most concerned with the number of times I heard three shot volleys going off.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Rivergetter said:


> I think you are supposed to have a deer tag or the stub of a used deer tag to be out on public hunting land at that time. If your dressed in orange you can be considered driving deer for other people
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._




This is incorrect.


----------

